# world über Nacht neu bauen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach dem nervigen libpng Fehler habe ich mich entschlossen mein System mal neu zu bauen. Es sind fast 1200 Pakete im System. Ein emerge -e world bringt auch 25 neue Pakete.

Wie bekomme ich die meisten davon neu gebaut über Nacht (ich benutze distcc). Wie kann man nach einem Fehler automatisch an der übernächsten Stelle weitermachen lassen und das nicht gebaute Paket in einer Textdatei auflisten lassen?

sowas wie revdep-rebuild — —keep-going gibt es ja bei emerge nicht, oder?

Danke für jeden Tipp.

G. Roland

Edit:

Eine Übersicht welches paket wie lange gebaut hat, wie lange es insgesamt gedauert hat wäre natürlich das i -tüpfelchen  :Wink: .

G. R.

Edit 2

Außerdem wäre noch eine Auflistung aller ebuild Warnungen glaube ich sinnvoll. 

.......

----------

## boris64

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> sowas wie revdep-rebuild — —keep-going gibt es ja bei emerge nicht, oder?
> 
> ...

 

Doch, genau diese Option gibt es auch hier  :Wink: 

Am Ende des Durchlaufs sollten dir eigentlich auch alle

fehlgeschlagenen Pakete aufgelistet werden.

----------

## Tinitus

 *boris64 wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   ...
> 
> sowas wie revdep-rebuild — —keep-going gibt es ja bei emerge nicht, oder?
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

OK ein man emerge hätte für Teil 1 geholfen. Asche auf mein Haupt.

Aber bei revdep-rebuild — —keep-going wird auch keine Fehlerliste erstellt.

Deshalb bleiben noch die restlichen Fragen  :Wink: 

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

Nabend Roland

Ist wegen dem libpng-1.4.x-update  denn wirklich ein --emptytree world nötig....?

Normal sollte das doch mit 

```
# /usr/sbin/libpng-1.4.x-update.sh
```

 und einem revdep-rebuild erledigt sein!?

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Außerdem wäre noch eine Auflistung aller ebuild Warnungen glaube ich sinnvoll.

  Ja, das ist durchaus sinnvoll und eigentlich auch generell zur Nutzung zu empfehlen!

Nutze hierzu das elog framework (ist schon mit in portage enthalten) , du musst es nur aktivieren, setze hierzu in der make.conf zb 

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"
```

 Nutze dann als Viewer zb "app-portage/elogv"

Um diesen auch als User nutzen zu können musst du mit in der Gruppe "portage" sein.

Deine gewünschte "—keep-going" Option ist afaik aber erst ab portage-2.2* mit enthalten.

Du könntest dann zb etwas wie 

```
# time ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" emerge -e world --keep-going
```

 nutzen.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Eine Übersicht welches paket wie lange gebaut hat, wie lange es insgesamt gedauert hat wäre natürlich das i -tüpfelchen . 

  Wie lange es insgesamt gedauert hat listet schon der oben mit genannte "time" Befehl. Für weiter Info wie lange zb für ein Paket  gebraucht wurde usw nutze zb app-portage/genlop

oder schau dir auch 

```
# qlop --help
```

 an.

PS: Gewöhne dir doch bitte mal dieses extreme Kürzel "G. R." ab, ich wette das >90% der Leute nicht wissen was damit überhaupt gemeint ist (ich wusste es auch nicht bis ich dich mal danach fragte). Wenn du einen Gruß mitschicken möchtest dann schreib das doch bitte aus  :Wink: 

Gruß Josef

----------

## Max Steel

Die auflistung was wielange gebraucht hatte (und wann das war) liefert genlop. (app-portage/genlop)

DAs mit den Warnungen (bzw. elogs) kannst du durch ein paar extra Zeilen in der make.conf erreichen:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/15846/gentoo-portage-elog-features.html (Part 1)

----------

